# Creepy Cloth??



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey all, Does anyone know what material they sell as Creepy Cloth at Oriental Trading Company? I have the link to it below. The description says its some sort of cotton material. Just figured if I could pick it up at a local craft store with a 40% coupon I would be in better shape. I already use jute netting,burlap and cheese cloth which Im not a huge fan of but if anyone else has a creepy cloth idea for me please send it my way. Thanks all. :jol: 

http://www.orientaltrading.com/appl...381061&tabId=Halloween&sd=DELUXE+CREEPY+CLOTH


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

As far as I can tell creepy cloth is just cheese cloth dyed black or gray. Cheese cloth does come in two different styles ( fine and coarce). Rit dye which you can get at the grocery store and cost about $4 a bottle, works very well. Just dont use it the washing machine or somebody may kill you later. Tea also makes a good dyeing agent or coffee for that matter. 
My suggestion is to make your own "creepy cloth" and save a few bucks.

PS the Rit dye bottle says it will do 2 pounds of material. Thats a lot of cheese cloth.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I mix mine in the wheelbarrow, I did it one year in the white kitchen sink, now that was a mess.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I found a place online (http://www.raglady.com/items.jsp?category=66) to buy cheese cloth in bulk but was wondering if anyone has a better - more economical - source for buying this stuff?

I have a front "sunroom" with lots of big windows which I want to hide from ToT's and thought creepy cheesecloth would hide it well. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

free shipping...


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

JoAnns and Walmart has cheese cloth by the yard. Walmart is cheaper if you don't have a 40% of JoAnns coupon.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I've used Creepy Cloth to cover the walls of my porch and garage door. It's not the quite the same as cheesecloth - it usually has a thicker thread and a looser weave, and holes pulled in it. There are about 3-4 versions of it, all called the same thing. Big Lots has it this year for $3 a pack. Two years ago it was going for $6-$7 a pack.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Otaku - which do you prefer?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

yup it is a type of cheesecloth as Otaku pointed out.
You can make your own way cheaper by dying cheesecloth
You can also use sheer curtains bought at goodwill or somehting like that ..I get mine for $1 a sheet. i then make my own coloring ..
black paint ,water,ground charcoal..stir then soak..wring out and dry.
then rip and tear where you want 
see it here outside shot








inside shot 








this one has reg type creepy cloth on back wall and then I did strips on side walls
just another idea for ya


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Does the charcoal color run with rain, Lilly?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Well Sickie from what I have seen it does not, some of the outer walls did get wet and it seems fine..I think because I added the paint that's why.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I may try this around the carport. Cheap project and much needed this year with my minimal props.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

hawkshillhaunter said:


> Otaku - which do you prefer?


I like the larger-threaded stuff that is colored gray and white(ish). It's pretty durable and has some weight to it so it doesn't blow around in the breeze. Since the price has come way down ($3 at Big Lots, 10+ ft. X 30") it's worth looking into. One odd thing about this stuff - I've noticed that after a year of storage in a box, it has a really bad smell to it. Kinda reminds me of burnt gunpowder. Weird...


----------

